
Map proves Portuguese discovered Australia: new book – Reuters - Anon84
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-australia-map/map-proves-portuguese-discovered-australia-new-book-idUSSYD3449720070321
======
rossdavidh
Uh, I think they mean, "got there before other Europeans". Because I guarantee
you the Portuguese did not discover Australia, it was populated by humans
long, long before the word "Portugal" existed.

